# The Logic Behind My Logic



## abraxas (Mar 15, 2009)

When I was young,
I would nap in the sun
Until one day 
I woke up in a barely lit room

The room 
had no door
or 
window nor

was there a way 
out for me
I looked around for
what I would see

I seen what I saw
& took the saw
to saw in half all I could see

It was clear to me
from what I could see

the two halves had fallen on the floor
and made a whole
I escaped through the hole

so I could see
all that I saw before

These days
I've built two half-homes
Because two halves make one

As you can see
There are windows as ways
I use to let in the sun

But I broke them so
I can come and go

and occasionally help me
climb out and be free
whenever I need to have fun.


-


----------



## DeadEye (Mar 15, 2009)

Very Deep~  Thank You. <      POST 700


----------



## abraxas (Mar 15, 2009)

DeadEye said:


> Very Deep~  Thank You. <      POST 700



Cool, and thank you, and thank you for spending your #700 here.


----------



## roentarre (Mar 15, 2009)

Well captured and toned.  Great shot


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Mar 17, 2009)

Beautiful shot, great contrast

love it!


----------



## dmatsui (Mar 17, 2009)

I very much like the angle you captured of the house and the clouds streaking by in the background. That and the barren landscape gives a great sense of solitude.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 18, 2009)

roentarre said:


> Well captured and toned.  Great shot



Thanks.



Al-Wazeer said:


> Beautiful shot, great contrast
> 
> love it!



Thank you.



dmatsui said:


> I very much like the angle you captured of the house and the clouds streaking by in the background. That and the barren landscape gives a great sense of solitude.



I was going for a y2k/armageddon bunker look (whatever happened to those guys anyhow? They still out there?).  & Thanks!


----------



## Battou (Mar 18, 2009)

Nicely done


----------



## Wyjid (Mar 18, 2009)

focal length and distance to that closest corner?


----------



## abraxas (Mar 18, 2009)

Battou said:


> Nicely done



Thanks.



Wyjid said:


> focal length and distance to that closest corner?



Sorry- I don't do math any more than I have to.  I did use a 10-20mm lens.  I get pretty close and use the tilt to increase distortion. I usually don't clean out the exif, so you could probably check that for data.


----------



## dmatsui (Mar 18, 2009)

1/125 second 
F22
10 mm
naturally i dont know the distance to the subject.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 18, 2009)

dmatsui said:


> 1/125 second
> F22
> 10 mm
> naturally i dont know the distance to the subject.



Sounds about right.  I was maybe 3 feet from the corner of the building.


----------



## Wyjid (Mar 18, 2009)

no worries, i was just hoping you'd say 10mm-17mm or something like that, i want more encouragement to get one, you've given it to me, thanks eh


----------



## abraxas (Mar 29, 2009)

Wyjid said:


> no worries, i was just hoping you'd say 10mm-17mm or something like that, i want more encouragement to get one, you've given it to me, thanks eh



I just went through about 100 of my wide angle shots for printing, it cracks me up, I had to crop them all to 8x10 and it seemed like lost whatever I gained with the w/a on the crop.      I'm not going to let it stop me though- I like the lens.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 29, 2009)

So, no love lost on the syncopated poem eh?

I wrote it to be as halting and awkward as possible- yet still have a slight rhyme in there...


----------



## hoyinsiu (Apr 1, 2009)

nice story! it brings the mood for the picture. B&W enhances the mood even more. well done!


----------



## abraxas (Apr 2, 2009)

hoyinsiu said:


> nice story! it brings the mood for the picture. B&W enhances the mood even more. well done!



Thank you.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 2, 2009)

Stunning contrast, lots of dynamism in this : )
Well done!


----------



## abraxas (Apr 7, 2009)

Froggy said:


> Stunning contrast, lots of dynamism in this : )
> Well done!



Thank you.  This is one of 32 I submitted for a project- was reviewed this morning. Waiting to find out if it works for them.  Hope so.


----------



## Marc Kurth (Apr 7, 2009)

abraxas said:


> Thank you.  This is one of 32 I submitted for a project- was reviewed this morning. Waiting to find out if it works for them.  Hope so.



Well in that case, I'm pulling for you. Hope you priced it where you wanted it.

Good luck!


----------



## abraxas (Apr 10, 2009)

Marc Kurth said:


> Well in that case, I'm pulling for you. Hope you priced it where you wanted it.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks. I got what I wanted. The payment is secondary to the work. The project will take care of the rest.


----------

